# Broccoli leaves.... YUM!!



## Kristi (Aug 8, 2011)

I had broccoli leaves galore.. First time growing broccoli.. It didn't go so well because of the heat.. I'll wait till fall to try my hand at it again.... I par- boiled them then drained... Made up my seasonings ( basil, white pepper, minced garlic w/ juice, Italian seasonings).  Mixed all that with olive oil and chicken/ beef stock... I added chopped mushrooms and scallions.. Poured my mixture over the top of my greens in a baking dish.. Preheated the oven to 400 degrees... Cooked for about 1/2 hour-40 min... Added parmesan cheese on top... It was great...I also cooked up some whole wheat penne to go along side... Needless to say I ate way more than I should have... I am now motionless on the couch watching tv and don't plan to move.  Well maybe for a bit of lemon raspberry sherbet....8)


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds good Kristi! Welcome to DC 
I shred broccoli and cauliflower leaves and cook with other greens or add them to soups. They are good!


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Kristi,  Welcome to DC

Josie


----------



## Kristi (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes.. I love to cook and grow my own veggies.... I'm so glad I found this ap.. Still having a tough time navigating but I'll figure it out.. I'm trying to put my picture on but it will only let me browse the web and not my phone pics.. I'll get on the pc and should be able to do it there... I'll get back with my success which will hopefully be a pic!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome, Kristi!  Sorry, I can't help with the phone problems.  I can barely operate a rotary dial phone.

I was wondering, do the broccoli leaves need to be cooked or could you make slaw out of them?


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, I've eaten beet leaves (cooked, like Swiss chard) but I had no idea broccoli leaves are good too!! Thanks for the tip! Here is one for you: take the thick stems and cut off the green peel, leaving the crisp white core. It tastes like kohlrabi  Great for munching


----------



## Kristi (Aug 8, 2011)

Great!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## babetoo (Aug 8, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 8, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> Wow, I've eaten beet leaves (cooked, like Swiss chard) but I had no idea broccoli leaves are good too!! Thanks for the tip! Here is one for you: take the thick stems and cut off the green peel, leaving the crisp white core. It tastes like kohlrabi  Great for munching



You can do the same with cauliflower stems. Radish greens are also good steamed and served with lemon butter and salt and pepper.

The skins from a healthy young hubbard squash can be peeled thickly chopped and boiled till tender with one chopped onion and a few potatoes and mashed with butter, milk salt and pepper like you would make regular mash and makes a tasty side dish.

The leaves from carrots can be used in soup to add flavour as you would use parsley in soups. The flavour can be strong so use sparingly.

Nasturtium leaves and flowers are great in salad or on sandwiches.  They have a peppery flavour similar to rocket. The fresh seeds can be pickled and used like capers.


----------



## Kristi (Aug 8, 2011)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> You can do the same with cauliflower stems. Radish greens are also good steamed and served with lemon butter and salt and pepper.
> 
> The skins from a healthy young hubbard squash can be peeled thickly chopped and boiled till tender with one chopped onion and a few potatoes and mashed with butter, milk salt and pepper like you would make regular mash and makes a tasty side dish.
> 
> ...



What is nasturtium?.. Ive never heard of it..


----------



## Kristi (Aug 8, 2011)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> You can do the same with cauliflower stems. Radish greens are also good steamed and served with lemon butter and salt and pepper.
> 
> The skins from a healthy young hubbard squash can be peeled thickly chopped and boiled till tender with one chopped onion and a few potatoes and mashed with butter, milk salt and pepper like you would make regular mash and makes a tasty side dish.
> 
> ...



I love capers so that would be great!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kristi said:


> What is nasturtium?.. Ive never heard of it..



http://edibletulip.typepad.com/edible_tulip/images/Nasturtiums.JPG

These are nasturtiums 
They make fat seed in the flowers too that can be pickled in vinegar and taste similar to capers.


----------



## Claire (Aug 9, 2011)

Brocolli was one of my favorite gardening successes when I lived in Florida (near Daytona).  That, onions and lettuce were my winter "crops".


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 9, 2011)

Claire said:


> Brocolli was one of my favorite gardening successes when I lived in Florida (near Daytona).  That, onions and lettuce were my winter "crops".



It's the only thing that failed in my garden  Each plant has had about 3 leaves for the past 6 months! No broccoli in sight


----------



## Claire (Aug 9, 2011)

Probably too warm.  I can't grow any of them here, where we have 4 seasons.  It is either too warm or too cool.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 9, 2011)

Claire said:


> Probably too warm.  I can't grow any of them here, where we have 4 seasons.  It is either too warm or too cool.



Must be, it's hot as hell here


----------



## lauren0601 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Leaves of broccoli*

Was wondering if you could use them like caggage leaves and stuff them with rice and a meat cook?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 14, 2011)

lauren0601 said:


> Was wondering if you could use them like caggage leaves and stuff them with rice and a meat cook?



Yes, just blanch them for a minute in boiling water to soften first.


----------



## lauren0601 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you
I have a lot of broccoli and cauliflower leaves and don't want to waste them so then can they be frozen  once they are blanched. Also for later use?

Again
Thank you


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 14, 2011)

lauren0601 said:


> Thank you
> I have a lot of broccoli and cauliflower leaves and don't want to waste them so then can they be frozen  once they are blanched. Also for later use?
> 
> Again
> Thank you



You can blanch and freeze them flat on top of each other, take care not to break them while frozen. Just lay as many blanched leaves as you think you would use in one go flat in a ziplock bag and defrost in a fridge overnight when needed.
You could also brine them in jars and store for up to a year.


----------

